
TalentHunch – The First Month - peterwallhead
https://medium.com/@peterwallhead/talenthunch-the-first-month-7fef116a15e
======
peterwallhead
My latest startup, TalentHunch, relaunched in early March 2017. Here’s how
it’s going so far.

